# July 22 Just in Rumor: Cavs get Melo/Bledsoe



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It was posted an hour ago, do you think they copy my trade idea?

https://twitter.com/Schultz_Report?...-suns-talking-star-studded-blockbuster-trade/

Source: 1 trade being discussed
#Cavs get Melo/Bledsoe
#Knicks get Kyrie/Chandler
#Suns get Love/Frank

(Draft picks also involved)


----------

